# Me a featured artist?



## sherina1934 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well look what I managed to accomplish!!! I submitted some of my work to RAW-Chicago last week and I got this email this morning. 
Hi Sherina!


Thank you for submitting your art profile to the RAW website! My name is Kara Coraci, I am the Chicago Director of RAW: natural born artists. I am currently booking the April 11th showcase at Double Door and would love to have you a part of it! 

I would like to set up a phone interview with you sometime to learn more about you as an artist and tell you about the opportunities available to you as a RAW artist. Let me know when is a good time for you to chat! 

Isn't that wonderful? I'm kinda of excited and somewhat proud of myself. Wish me luck guys!!!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

That is very wonderful news. Just a word of caution, look for a hidden agenda. Money is always the key element, talk with them and see if everything is on the up and up. I checked out the website and it looked to be a respectable organization but always be cautious. 

This may have provided you with what you are looking for in a show...I wish you the best never luck, you are way too talented to rely on luck!


----------



## sherina1934 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank so much for the kind words George and I will preceed cautiously!!! Ok George I won't call it luck, how about God is navigating me in a certain direction?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I totally agree, direction is what we all need to and to be able to take the path that is given or sought. 

RAW seems to be an okay organization, I looked into it further and it has yet to throw up any red flags...let us know what happens.


----------

